# conector Vga



## Javi8612 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo aqui y me gustaria ver si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un monitor lg studioworks 700s de 17" y se me descompuso el cable vga alguien me puede decir si lo puedo remplazar por un cable de cualquier otra marca me podra pasar el diagrama para saber que color va en cada uno de los 15 pins que  tiene el conector vga......... de antemano muchas gracias...


----------



## JV (Jul 20, 2007)

Averigua si no lo consigues al cable, hay varios modelos dando vueltas, sino usa uno cualquiera teniendo cuidado al adaptar los cables en la parte que esta en el interior del monitor, el extremo con el conector es estandar.

http://www.hardwarebook.información/VGA_(15)

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2007)

Puedes comprar un alargador y cortar uno de los extremos.

Por que dices que se rompio, el monitor cambia de colores?

A veces es un simtoma de conector viciado, se puede apañar para una temporada torciendo los pines.

Para acerlo  debes buscar un destornillador que quepa dentro del conector y la pala solo toque un contacto, como mas grande sea la pala mejor.

Se trata de torces los pines 1,2 ,3 que son los de los colores, parte superior de la D, fijate bien en el plastico pone el numero ultra pequeño.

Deben torcerse 1mm y con tumo cuidado, apollas bien la pala y apalancas un poco , dejas, compruebas y otro poco mas.

La idea es no pasarse 1mm.


----------

